# Hello From Ragin Cajun Nation!



## br ragin cajun (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello All,

New to Smoking Meat Forum! Greetings from Louisiana and Cajun Country!

I am an avid cook in general and I like to grill as well as smoke.  Have not smoked in a smoker in a long time.  Have smoked meats on my BBQ pit/grill as well as on my Cameron Stove top Smoker.  I love the Cameron Stove top Smoker.  Can only hot smoke things no cold smoking but I love it. 

Anyway just purchased a Master-built 30" Electric Smoker Model 20070910.  Did not want a charcoal smoker cause have done that enough on my pit i have down pretty good, but wanted something easier and more convenient since I am busy most of the year coaching and running my kids everywhere.  Also wanted a unit that smoked at a low enough temperature to smoke sausage, bacon, make jerky etc.  Also need something bigger then my Cameron Stove top smoker to due more volume.  Ive done a whole brisket on stove top smoker just have to add a foil tent and works great, but like idea of being able to due 25 pounds of meat like description said for MES smoker.

Anyway, have read several threads on here and my main questions and concerns are:

1.  What style/cut of wood to use?  Pellets? Chips?  Chunks?  Seems chips or pellets would work best.

2. Soak or not soak chips, chunks?  I assume you don't soak pellets but don't know as I have never used them.  Used pecan 1" to 3" diameter chunks from limbs that fell in yard and I cut up when smoking on my BBQ pit.  Hardly ever soaked them and if i did briefly like 20 minutes.  They never flared up on the coals either way.   Chips did I guess cause thinner and high heat of coals.  So just assuming with electric smoker especially on lower heat setting no need to soak.

3. Air Damper Setting?  Instructions say to keep completely closed for hot smoking and open for cold smoking like sausage or jerky.  Read on forum different points of view on this.  Some say closed, some say partially open or all the way.  So I'm confused.  Mainly it was on threads dealing with how this electric smoker does not produce good smoke or Length of time it takes etc.

4. Use water pan?  Friend of my mine who uses a REAL Smoker!  Lol!  It is a pit with a side firebox real nice rig.  He says no need for water pan. Your cooking at such low temps and most meats fatty enough and with recipe methods no threat of drying out?  So opinions anyone for an electric smoker?

5. Fact or Fiction?  No Smoke Ring? Have read on some threads that electric smokers don't produce a good bark or smoke ring.  Others say they do.  So?  Good Bark I care about as far as smoke ring could care less.  More concerned about texture and taste.  I know on stove top smoker get good bark but never really noticed if ring or not. Of course on BBQ pit I get both.  Meat from both taste the same.  Good! 

Glad to be on this forum and website.  Thanks to my buddy for letting me know about the website and forum.  Look forward to hearing from y'all

Allon!  Geaux Ragin Cajuns!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 5, 2012)

to SMF!!! Glad to have you! That is a lot of questions but I'm sure they will all get answered, people here love helping out. I have a propane smoker so I'll let the MES users chime in. I know there are a lot of them here. One thing I do know from hanging around here is one of the best things for a MES is an Amaze-n-Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) available here: http://www.amazenproducts.com/  You will see a lot about it around here, very popular.

There is always quite a discussion about soaking wood or not, I personally don't. I think it just slows down the time it takes to get them to start smoking.


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome and advice.  i'll check out the link and yes I am leaning to not soaking.  I think that is more of concern for chip consumption then anything.  This smoker looks so easy to load im not worried about it.  I almost got a propane smoker.


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 5, 2012)

:welcome1: to SMF


----------



## alblancher (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome from Slidell!

I believe you need to think about the differences between electric and wood or charcoal smokers.

I do recommend you consider the Amazin Smoker,  people really seem to like them and Todd is going to do what he can to keep you happy with his products.   As far as fuel if not using a smoke generator i guess you'll be looking a chips or dust.  I'll let someone with an electric smoker give better advice    Most of us never soak wood chips.  Control the amount of smoke by controlling the amount of air that gets to the chips.

i could offer a lot of advice but I'm a wood burner so I don't think I could be very helpful

Do a search for SELA 2012   It's a little party we put on for members of SMF at my farm north of Franklinton Louisiana.  The two co host that work with me on this event are from the BR area.


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 5, 2012)

Merci!  Originally from Church Point, La but now live in Baton Rouge!  Slidell very close by!


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 5, 2012)

Merci!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF! Glad to have ya here!

Now I have an MES 40 and I really like it, so I'll try to answer your questions the best I can from my experiences!

First and foremost, get you a thermometer that you can check the actual cabinet temperature to the set display temperature. At lower temps mine is off only about 2-5*, at higher temps (200* and above), the actual cabinet temp is cooler by about 22*. 

1.  What style/cut of wood to use?  Pellets? Chips?  Chunks?  Seems chips or pellets would work best. Personally I use primarily pellets, but not the ones that also provide heat. I use Smokehouse Brand. I use about a 1/4 cup and get 1-1.5 hrs of smoke with them. I like to mix smoke flavors and will also add unsoaked chips in flavors I can't get pellets. 

2. Soak or not soak chips, chunks?  I assume you don't soak pellets but don't know as I have never used them.  Used pecan 1" to 3" diameter chunks from limbs that fell in yard and I cut up when smoking on my BBQ pit.  Hardly ever soaked them and if i did briefly like 20 minutes.  They never flared up on the coals either way.   Chips did I guess cause thinner and high heat of coals.  So just assuming with electric smoker especially on lower heat setting no need to soak. I don't soak chips or small chunks. Generally to get the chips to burning, I put them on top of the pellets and that seems to help.

3. Air Damper Setting?  Instructions say to keep completely closed for hot smoking and open for cold smoking like sausage or jerky.  Read on forum different points of view on this.  Some say closed, some say partially open or all the way.  So I'm confused.  Mainly it was on threads dealing with how this electric smoker does not produce good smoke or Length of time it takes etc. I leave it 100% open for everything except when not in use and I close it. For low heat smoking or cold smoking I would recommend the A-MAZE-N Products since the electric doesn't really get smoke going at temps under 200*. Todd Johnson is a member and advertiser on the forum. 

4. Use water pan?  Friend of my mine who uses a REAL Smoker!  Lol!  It is a pit with a side firebox real nice rig.  He says no need for water pan. Your cooking at such low temps and most meats fatty enough and with recipe methods no threat of drying out?  So opinions anyone for an electric smoker? I have sand in my water pan as a heat sink because the smoker tends to have a hot spot on the right side where the element is. When doing pork butt, brisket, etc I use an aluminum pan beneath it with some broth, juice/water etc.

5. Fact or Fiction?  No Smoke Ring? Have read on some threads that electric smokers don't produce a good bark or smoke ring.  Others say they do.  So?  Good Bark I care about as far as smoke ring could care less.  More concerned about texture and taste.  I know on stove top smoker get good bark but never really noticed if ring or not. Of course on BBQ pit I get both.  Meat from both taste the same.  Good! I never really paid much attention to a smoke ring since most say electric won't give you one. I get some awesome bark on my pork butts and briskets and I don't foil at 165* anymore. We like the bark!

I also have heavy duty aluminum foil on the bottom just for easier clean up. You might also check out the Electric Smokers Section for other tips and tricks!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF - glad to have you here


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for the welcome and for answering all of my questions. 

I did purchase two accurite thermometer with meat probe. Today, while seasoning my smoker for the first time I took one accurite and pushed the probe thru a potatoe to use as a stand and placed it on middle rack.  I found that no matter at what temp the box was 5 to 10 degrees hotter then indicated on the digital read out.  I was using hickory chips to season.  Once I got it seasoned I played around with temps to see how long chips would burn etc.  Had great difficulty getting the to smoke at 180  to 170.  165 or lower they did not smoke.  Above 185 or 190 smoked just fine, however it seemed had to add chips after about 45 minutes at the 225 and above temps

I did purchase an Amazine 6 x 6 today as I want to cold smoke cured sausage along with cheese, nuts, fish etc.  Also want to hot smoke the standard things.  My understanding is the A Maze N Smoker with the dust works best at 180 or lower, but have been told it works well at above 180 at the 225 & 250 Hot smoke temps you just may not get the 6 to 8 hours more like 4.  So I hope it works as the chips were frusrating as I had heard.  Can't find pellets here in BR at stores but of course all I looked at was Academy.  Still have not tried Cabela's, Bass pro etc.  

Can you get the Smokehouse brand in stores or do you have to order online.  Do you use an MES or another electric brand?

Thanks again for all your advice and I will expirement and see what fits my situation.


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 7, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Hello and welcome to SMF! Glad to have ya here!
> 
> Now I have an MES 40 and I really like it, so I'll try to answer your questions the best I can from my experiences!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the welcome and for answering all of my questions.

I did purchase two accurite thermometer with meat probe. Today, while seasoning my smoker for the first time I took one accurite and pushed the probe thru a potatoe to use as a stand and placed it on middle rack. I found that no matter at what temp the box was 5 to 10 degrees hotter then indicated on the digital read out. I was using hickory chips to season. Once I got it seasoned I played around with temps to see how long chips would burn etc. Had great difficulty getting the to smoke at 180 to 170. 165 or lower they did not smoke. Above 185 or 190 smoked just fine, however it seemed had to add chips after about 45 minutes at the 225 and above temps

I did purchase an Amazine 6 x 6 today as I want to cold smoke cured sausage along with cheese, nuts, fish etc. Also want to hot smoke the standard things. My understanding is the A Maze N Smoker with the dust works best at 180 or lower, but have been told it works well at above 180 at the 225 & 250 Hot smoke temps you just may not get the 6 to 8 hours more like 4.  We will see i guess or should I just avoid trying it and go with pellets at temp above 180.  

Can't find pellets here in BR at stores but of course all I looked at was Academy. Still have not tried Cabela's, Bass pro etc.

Can you get the Smokehouse brand in stores or do you have to order online.  I assume I will need to use these instead of the AMS for temps higher then 180.  Chips were not very promising today.  Do you use an MES or another electric brand?

Thanks again for all your advice and I will expirement and see what fits my situation.


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 7, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Welcome from Slidell!
> 
> I believe you need to think about the differences between electric and wood or charcoal smokers.
> 
> ...


Merci! Originally from Church Point, La but now live in Baton Rouge! Slidell very close by!


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> to SMF!!! Glad to have you! That is a lot of questions but I'm sure they will all get answered, people here love helping out. I have a propane smoker so I'll let the MES users chime in. I know there are a lot of them here. One thing I do know from hanging around here is one of the best things for a MES is an Amaze-n-Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) available here: http://www.amazenproducts.com/  You will see a lot about it around here, very popular.
> 
> There is always quite a discussion about soaking wood or not, I personally don't. I think it just slows down the time it takes to get them to start smoking.


Thanks for the welcome and advice. i'll check out the link and yes I am leaning to not soaking. I think that is more of concern for chip consumption then anything. This smoker looks so easy to load im not worried about it. I almost got a propane smoker.


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 7, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Hello and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 7, 2012)

BR Ragin Cajun said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome and for answering all of my questions.
> 
> I did purchase two accurite thermometer with meat probe. Today, while seasoning my smoker for the first time I took one accurite and pushed the probe thru a potatoe to use as a stand and placed it on middle rack.  I found that no matter at what temp the box was 5 to 10 degrees hotter then indicated on the digital read out.  I was using hickory chips to season.  Once I got it seasoned I played around with temps to see how long chips would burn etc.  Had great difficulty getting the to smoke at 180  to 170.  165 or lower they did not smoke.  Above 185 or 190 smoked just fine, however it seemed had to add chips after about 45 minutes at the 225 and above temps
> 
> ...


I don't think the AMNS is compatible with pellets only dust. I think only the AMNPS is used with pellets and dust too. You might want to give Todd a call and check if you are planning on using pellets.


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I don't think the AMNS is compatible with pellets only dust. I think only the AMNPS is used with pellets and dust too. You might want to give Todd a call and check if you are planning on using pellets.


Oh! As far as pellets are concerned that was in reference to a post my SmokinHusker who says he uses Smokehouse pellets in his normal chip box and has good success with temps 190 or above.  I was thinking of doing the same for temps for above 180 degrees where AMS 6 x 6 sawdust has more difficulty.  However I have read where plenty of people are using it above 180 with sucess.  Maybe 4 hour instead of 6 hour burn time, but ill take that.  I guess I should have ordered the AMS Pellet smoker cause it can use todd's dust and pellets both.  We'll see.


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 7, 2012)

BR Ragin Cajun said:


> Oh! As far as pellets are concerned that was in reference to a post my SmokinHusker who says he uses Smokehouse pellets in his normal chip box and has good success with temps 190 or above.  I was thinking of doing the same for temps for above 180 degrees where AMS 6 x 6 sawdust has more difficulty.  However I have read where plenty of people are using it above 180 with sucess.  Maybe 4 hour instead of 6 hour burn time, but ill take that.  I guess I should have ordered the AMS Pellet smoker cause it can use todd's dust and pellets both.  We'll see.


Also I already ordred the 6 x 6 tonight went back to try to change order to pellets and the site said I could not change cause it was already being processed.  Man that is fast.  I can see why Todd gets so many compliments.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 7, 2012)

call him in the morning.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 7, 2012)

Can you get the Smokehouse brand in stores or do you have to order online. I get them at a local Sportsman's Warehouse. You could also order pellets from Todd, which I intend to do because he has flavors that Smokehouse doesn't have.   

Do you use an MES or another electric brand? I have an MES 40. No they don't produce much if any smoke at lower temps. But with the Todd's AMNS or AMNPS they work great for those temps or cold smoking. I'm also considering adding a propane smoker for briskets, butts, etc. But I really like my MES for jerky, cured sausage, summer sausage etc. and cold smoking.


----------



## eman (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome from another Red Stick Smoker !!

 I have used the MES 40 for about 3 years and all of the advice you have been given is good.

 Once you get past making the MES harder than it is (LOL) You will be crankin out the good stuff in no time.

  You have ?? or get in a bind Just drop me a PM and i'll help ya out.

                   Bob


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 16, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> call him in the morning.


Thanks!  I called him the next day like you said and got it all worked out.  He is excellent in how he runs his business and his products products are excellent.  I used the AMNPS and his pecan pellets for the first time yesterday on some jerky.


----------



## br ragin cajun (Jun 16, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Can you get the Smokehouse brand in stores or do you have to order online. I get them at a local Sportsman's Warehouse. You could also order pellets from Todd, which I intend to do because he has flavors that Smokehouse doesn't have.
> 
> Do you use an MES or another electric brand? I have an MES 40. No they don't produce much if any smoke at lower temps. But with the Todd's AMNS or AMNPS they work great for those temps or cold smoking. I'm also considering adding a propane smoker for briskets, butts, etc. But I really like my MES for jerky, cured sausage, summer sausage etc. and cold smoking.


Thanks!  I bought the AMNPS from todd and used it on some venison jerky yesterday with pecan pellets.  it worked great once i got enough air ventilation going in MES.  Which I took the whole chip loader out instead of pulling halfway and loosened the door latch to wear door barely sealed.  I think door was issue more then the chip loader.  May try to leave chip loader in halfway like todd says in his manual.  Although dodn seem to have problem keeping heat or smoke in the MES with the loader completetly out.  He told me the pellets work great for Hot smoking over 225 and the dust or pellets are fine for any temp under 180.  It fits perfect on the bars in my MES 30.

First real hot smoking test tmrw for Dad's day smoking ribs.  Yesterday was something simple to get use to the MES and the AMNPS and any quirks.


----------

